# 1998 740il E38 - turn signal bulb



## Mel4545 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am attempting to replace the fron bulb. Can anyone instructme on how to replace the bulbs?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Open hood, remove plastic cap to access clamp screw. No need to remove screw, just losen. Slide turn signal forward to get to bulb.


----------

